# U.K. Tv



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Hi I have an android box but I am finding it very complicated to use to find uk channels including sport. I dont pay any monthly fee for the box just for my wifi broadband.

Someone mentioned to me to swap to a mag 250 instead as it is much easier to operate but they mentioned a monthly fee. Could any one give me a little more info on this. Do I have to lay a fee on top of my broadband provider? Is it easy to use I do t need the hundreds of channels I have just the usual uk shows, news sport and play back would be good

Cheers

Lynn.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Go to Computer S.O.S. in Chloraka Owned and run by Brian and Cheryl-Expats. They will demonstrate and lend you a MAGBOX250 for the weekend. It does all that you want.


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Thanks I will give them a try


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

With the Android boxes, it depends what they come pre-installed with. A popular app is Kodi, but you will need to do some reading up on it to get its full potential. I found that if I installed Kodi, and manually added two addons; Specto-fork and UKTV, I was able to view any channel I wanted, and search for streaming sources of pretty much anything. So I have spent the last few nights rewatching old Father Ted episodes.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my Minix Android from a well known Cyprus store preloaded with Kodi and Mobdro, with several addons including Documentaries Youtube, Exodus, Film On, iplayer, Phoenix, 1 Channel for a small fee - I don't mention their name as I'm not sure of the legalities that may get them into trouble. For the fee they will routinely upgrade the addons which customarily go pear-shaped (when upgraded etc). I'm sure however that "the poor man's university of Youtube" will have a tutorial on how to load up a bare machine -it has certainly helped me. There is an addon (with a blue jigsaw icon) called Get More which opens to a list of hundreds of apps (= tv streams) which allows you to instal apps to your choice! Specifically, Film On is good for UK live tv, iPlayer for catch up as in UK. As always, the performance is only as good as your bandwidth. Probably, any of your corner computer service shops will load up your machine. Hope this helps?


----------

